# XF 1.2 Editor problems - please report them here (see first post)



## Shaun (21 Sep 2013)

The editor in XF 1.2 is new and a "work in progress" so if you're having specific problems with it, post the full details here and I'll pass them onto the XenForo developers:

*Device:

Operating System:

Browser + Version number:

Description of problem:

Steps to reproduce:*

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2013)

I am having multiple issues with the rich text post editor, both on my tablet and my laptop. Things like flaky text highlighting, slow updating, disappearing text cursor ...

Am I the only person having these problems?

Assuming that it isn't just me (and the fact that I have the problems on 2 radically different systems, makes me think that it won't be), are there any fixes in the pipeline?


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2013)

I'm having trouble on my phone with it Colin, for me it seems to be whenever I use a smilie, it then does all sorts of weird things to the rest of the post.
It is ok if I enter the smilie manually and not the drop down box


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Sep 2013)

Me too, on an iPad if I use smiley editor.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Sep 2013)

me too particularly when I try to move text around and re-order it. It always goes to the end of the any entry I have made rather than where I have tried dragging and dropping it to. the only way I can get it moved to where I want is via keyboard shortcuts (ctrl+x and crtl+v when cursor in right place), used to work just fine.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Sep 2013)

Ipad 2
iOS 6
Safari.
If I use smiley editor it clogs up and takes ages to proceed and sometimes double posts.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Sep 2013)

Windows 7 Pro x64 laptop
IE 9 (yeh I know) both 32 bit & 64 bit

adding smileys does not scroll the page down automatically, so I can't actually see them to add them, I have to manually scroll down after pressing the button (more a pain than anything else)

the biggy is the drag & drop issues for text moving. (can't move smilies that way either!) Highlight something, then go to move it with the mouse and drop it at the start (or elsewhere) and it always ends up at the very end of the text.... keyboard shortcuts seem to get around this issue.

Same smilie issue on my andriod smartphone on chrome (andriod latest update as is chrome) but cut & paste is OK once I worked out how to do it  (new phone last Thursday)


----------



## potsy (23 Sep 2013)

My issue is on my Samsung S3 running 4.1.2. Android whatever that means, and on the stock browser.

I can post fine unless I use the smilie box, once I add one this way any further text seems to get put in random places within the original text and not follow on from the usual place.


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2013)

Samsung Galaxy tab 2

When another post is quoted and then a response is typed, predictive text swaps from I to any other word beginning with i it leaps to the top input line and inserts the text there


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2013)

There is a a definite problem with Cut/Copy and Paste. I have had it happen on a Windows XP laptop (Opera browser) _and_ an Android tablet (Opera Mobile browser). The problem is that I try rearranging a post by cutting some text and pasting it somewhere else in the post, and I often get text pasted that I had stored in the clipboard ages ago, instead of the new text that I wanted.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Sep 2013)

Using my Xperia Z the predictive text if used moves the cursor to a totally different part of the post.


----------



## User16625 (1 Oct 2013)

Device: A computer
Operating System: Windows 7
Browser: Opera
Description of problem: Text takes for ever to appear when typing out a quick reply.
Steps to reproduce: 1, Click the reply option at the bottom of someones post. 2, Start typing. No need to actually post.

This particular reply was copied from notepad.


----------



## roadrash (2 Oct 2013)

when i get to the end of a sentance and add a smilie, for some reason it appears at the start of the sentance, like this (clicks smilie and) yep there it is at the beginning , help.............


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2013)

roadrash said:


> when i get to the end of a sentance and add a smilie, for some reason it appears at the start of the sentance, like this (clicks smilie and) yep there it is at the beginning , help.............


I get that too, and sometimes it wipes out the rest of the post as well! (PS I just found out that Ctrl-z will get the post back if that happens.)


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2013)

roadrash said:


> when i get to the end of a sentance and add a smilie, for some reason it appears at the start of the sentance, like this (clicks smilie and) yep there it is at the beginning , help.............


 
I get this on Windows 7 and IE8

I don't get it on Firefox on XP at home !


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2013)

Its maybe the fault of this dated browser which IT won't let me update but when I click on smileys and go to insert they are placed at the start of the sentence.


----------



## Shaun (3 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> Its maybe the fault of this dated browser which IT won't let me update but when I click on smileys and go to insert they are placed at the start of the sentence.



What operating system and web browser (and version) are you using?


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> What operating system and web browser (and version) are you using?


Explorer 8.0.7601 on Wins 7.

Like Fossy its fine with Firefox (but a Win 7 laptop) at home.


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2013)

roadrash said:


> when i get to the end of a sentance and add a smilie, for some reason it appears at the start of the sentance, like this (clicks smilie and) yep there it is at the beginning , help.............


 The way I've found round it is to highlight the fullstop and replace it with a smiley, not perfect but its a work around


----------



## jowwy (28 Oct 2013)

When using tablet only i cant type in the text box without the thread dissappearing to the top.

If i switch off rich text editor i can type and view what im typing.

This only started happening today though.

[Android 4.1.1 and all browsers are doing the same]


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Nov 2013)

Shaun, I thought I would give you some feedback since the upgrade to the slighly newer version (XF 1.2.3). still seem to be having some of the same problems. can't drag and drop text because it dumps it at the end of the entry still, but smilies do go to where the cursor  is when you insert them which is nice.


----------



## srw (20 Nov 2013)

Asus eeepad Transformer prime TF201, Android OS 4.1.1, Chrome 31.0.1650.39. I ususually use a physical keyboard.

The editor is crawling to a halt. If I touch-type at normal speed it takes 2 or 3 seconds to catch up after half a dozen words - it's almost quicker to use on-screen keyboards. Began a week or so ago, but it's getting worse and worse.


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> Asus eeepad Transformer prime TF201, Android OS 4.1.1, Chrome 31.0.1650.39. I ususually use a physical keyboard.
> 
> The editor is crawling to a halt. If I touch-type at normal speed it takes 2 or 3 seconds to catch up after half a dozen words - it's almost quicker to use on-screen keyboards. Began a week or so ago, but it's getting worse and worse.



That's possibly a javascript issue. If you can see the icons toolbar, click the far right one - looks like a spanner on a page - that should put the editor in plain-text mode (i.e. no javascript). Let me know if that speeds it up?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## srw (22 Nov 2013)

Shaun said:


> That's possibly a javascript issue. If you can see the icons toolbar, click the far right one - looks like a spanner on a page - that should put the editor in plain-text mode (i.e. no javascript). Let me know if that speeds it up?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Yup - that does it.


----------



## srw (1 Dec 2013)

Ooh. This is interesting*. I was replying to a long post this morning on our Windows 7 netbook (Firefox 25.0.1) when I got something of the same lag. Not as annoying as it is on the tablet, but definitely noticeable. 


*For some values of the word...


----------

